# Parsnip wine



## ewanfish (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all.
I have just made my first batch of wine & would like to know if the wine would still be ok to drink in a years time or strate away. The recipe i got was to put parsnips, sugar & yeast in a pan boil it then to leave for 4 days strain it then to bottle it & that is all it said, i beleve now i should of used a camden tablet in the mix before i bottled it, i also used screw tops on the bottles then learned that cork was better so as i took the screw tops off there was frothing coming up out the bottle, would this of been normal. so i'm now at the stage i have 5 bottles corked & 2 with screw tops & are in the garage, so can someone tell me the next stage do i have to drink it strate away or can i wait until it gets better with out the tablets in. it tasted very good before i bottled it & will make another batch up next time home.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Boil the yeast? Did it ferment?
Could you post the whole recipe please? I'm very confused.
If it's frothing in the bottles it will explode. Where did you get this recipe?


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for getting back. I only boiled the parsnips then when it cooled down a bit when warm i added the sugar & yeast ( the yeast i used was the stuff i make bread with). i then left it for 4 days in the pan & then bottled it. so would it be to late to add a camden tablet to it so i can keep it for a 6 months/year so would it be ok to drink strate away or would you not chance it, as i said before it tasted ok when i bottled it & the bottles are now in the garage until i get home in 3 weeks time . 
it only started to froth up when i was changing the tops from screw tops to corks as i heard that cork was better.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd suggest you get it out of the bottles and back into a carboy with an airlock on it.. Those bottles are in danger of exploding on you.

Doesn't sound like this wine is finished, four days is a very short fermentation.

Do you have a hydrometer?

Please list the entire recipe and where you got it from, so that we can help more efficiently.

Allie


----------



## Leanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there anybody that can get the stuff out of the bottles for you asap? I'd hate for you to get back in 3 weeks time to find it has exploded everywhere.
I'd offer to go and do it for you but it's an 11 hour drive from me. Lol.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes you need to get that out of those bottles ASAP. You can just put it into a sterilized bucket or large jug with cloth rubber banded over the top. Find some one else to do it for you. Other wise there'll be one heck of a mess waiting for you when you get home!


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm afraid i'm a single dad so nobody to do it for me, but the wee fellow & his grampa are going up to the house tomorrow but i'm not sure if i should get them to do it as the wee fellow is only 12 & grampa 79, i should not laugh but it would be a bad way to go 1 just starting his life & 1 near the end. i might get them to put it in a bucket very carefully, at least it will contain the mess if they do go up. then when i get home i will hire a robot that the bomb disposal team use to open it up again. 
The recipe i got i think it was from the Hairy Bikers & it was only quantities: 4lbs parsnips,slice & boil until tender then seive, then wait until it cools down then add 3 1/2 lbs sugar, 7g yeast, leave for 4 days then bottle.
Looks like i'm going to have to spend some money on some equipment. 
A carboy & airlock is that a place you keep the kids.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 6, 2010)

heheheehe...
just 7 bottles?... get grandad to put them in buckets and put them in the coldest place he can find to store them..Do you have room in your fridge? if you can cool it right down it should suspend any further fermentation.. and stall it. Hopefully will prevent bombs and you'll have to get the corks out when you get back. the two with screwcaps on will be your indicators.. you'll be able to unscrew the caps slightly AFTER cooling.. to determine how much gas has built up in the corked ones.



We all know about you scots.. 

short arms and deep pockets..

get yourself some equipment lad..

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 6, 2010)

St Allie said:


> short arms and deep pockets..



Oh, I like that. Not sure I've ever heard it put that way. One of our American phrases would be "Tighter than bark on a tree". I like yours better. Hahahaha


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 6, 2010)

its not that the scots have deep pockets & short arms, it's just that nobody is around to see us spend it  

That one of the reasons i put them in the garage i thought it would be cold enough with the amount of snow we have had as i was panicking even holding the bottles to put them in the garage. iv'e got a spare fridge i can get the bomb squad to put the bottles in. 
Do i still need to put a camden tablet in to the bottles when i get home or better still would i still be able to drink it after it has fermented. I'm away to make a hydrometer, only joking.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 6, 2010)

When you get back. you've got 7 bottles worth so that's roughly 5 litres. can you get hold of a 1 gallon carboy from somewhere? there're plenty of online websites for home brewing kit in the UK.. get something couriered/posted out to you. You'll need a gallon carboy.. a rubber bung to fit it and an airlock, hydrometer, campden tablets and some sodium metabisulfate minimum.. potassium sorbate is needed if you are going to backsweeten your wines. That's a small kit basically and won't cost very much. No sense in spending lots of cash on things until you know whether you are going to be hooked on this hobby or not. if you are getting stuff couriered.. buy some cider and wine yeast packets as well.. they're cheap and don't weigh anything.

You might like to try making your own cider from storebought apple juices too.. doing 6 bottle batches is easy enough as a starting point..

Allie


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I was looking at a website early this morn & was pricing up equipment, so will order it a few days before i get home.
Iv'e been meaning to do this for a while & think i will like the hobby as i made my own smoker from a beer barrel & fridge & the fish, pork & chichen ive tried are brilliant, especally the smoked Mackeral, a lot of people iv'e given it to love them as they are still moist & not as dry as the shops.
Thanks for the info all of you guys, i'm just away to phone the wee fellow to move the bottles.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

So what happened Ewanfish? Did you get it sorted out in time?


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm home next wednesday 28th still at sea just now, The first time wee fellow went to the garage he could not find the bottles, then the 2nd time he went he broke the front door key (piece of key still in the lock) & i have the only back door key so the bottles are still in the garage, when he has been in the garage he has not come out drunk with the fumes  & not complained of a mess so i recon the bottles are fine just now. I'm going to order some equipment at the end of the week so will get stuck in when im home, ive got the list of stuff that St Allie said i would need. When i get home i will try a glass from the bottles at night  when im trying to relax & fix the front door lock  

We all know about you scots.. 
short arms and deep pockets..
get yourself some equipment lad..
Allie 
(Maybe i should keep the wee fellows pocket money off him for a month seen he broke the key & that would pay for the equipment i need)  only joking


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Ewan, what are you doing at sea, I am guesing by your name you are fishing?


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to be a fisherman 22yrs but im alright now, i'm on the oil boats now 2nd Mate, miss the fishing a bit but i got a wee boat last year & slowly rigging it out for fishing fish & clams when im home & the kids are in school, so its a short day for me but the kids like to come out, i had to laugh at the wee fellow last month as i got a box of fish the day before & sold it, he asked if he could out but only if i gave him £10 for helping me on the boat, he's only 12 & he has more money than me in the bank  he wont be short of a penny in life. kids arnt they great


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Gotta luv em. And once you get the salt in your blood hard to get rid of it.

I fished here in Alaska for a few years, miss it myself everyday. Got a lil scary a few times. Still wouldn't mind to go out for a couple trips for salmon, but just don't know.

Leanne already told me if I go back on a boat we would be divorced before we even get married. Guess she knows how dangerous it can be. I love her enough to go with her wishes, but, I suppose if I don't tell her..LOL. 

Geez I sure miss the money I used to make out there.

be safe out there brother.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Gotta luv em. And once you get the salt in your blood hard to get rid of it.
> 
> I fished here in Alaska for a few years, miss it myself everyday. Got a lil scary a few times. Still wouldn't mind to go out for a couple trips for salmon, but just don't know.
> 
> ...



I'm watching you honey! LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

So much for secret wishes on a public forum.


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just going to say a day at sea catching salmon would not do you any harm but looks like Leanne keeps a good eye on you. yea its a place i would love to visit, seen the programs & the fish you guys get up there, maybe when the kids grow up & there's no ash in the air. hopefully speak to you soon when Leanne is asleap


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> I was just going to say a day at sea catching salmon would not do you any harm but looks like Leanne keeps a good eye on you. yea its a place i would love to visit, seen the programs & the fish you guys get up there, maybe when the kids grow up & there's no ash in the air. hopefully speak to you soon when Leanne is asleap



Sleep? Oh yeah, I remember that. LOL.
How is the ash in Scotland? Down here it is a bit smelly at times and the weather has stalled but not too bad yet.


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

The helicopters were flying today to the rigs for the first time since friday here & a lot of the north sea companys are strugling as the foreign workers cant get to britain to relieve & the ones here cant get home they are stuck in Aberdeen, if the planes cant fly i will just have to take the train & ferry home next week. Dont think im smelling the ash but with all the sea air here maybe it over powering it, i better not say to much about the sea air or arcticsid will be going back to sea


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Hard to beat the English intuition! But, I LOVE THE SEA!!!! Old days I think. had a couple close calls and left a few friends out there who didn't make it back. But you just can never shead it from your soul. I know that YOU know. Now tell her. LOL

Last time I was out we were dragging for Pollock in the Bering Sea, I made 11 thousand US in 20 days. never even went on the deck. was different on the small boats. I made almost 4000US in 24 hours fishing for Halibut. That was a little hairy trip. Saved a mans life that trip. WooHoo. Those days aren't here anymore, but a guy can stil make a few thousand US in a week.


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

Whats this racking, iv'e just been reading about, looks like i will have to stop the kids money for an extra week to buy a book, do you know of 1 that will do me just now or do i save the money & go & see what the library has.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

Now see, my dad was from Aberdeen and I've never been there. I must before I move to Alaska. He married a Sassanach and I'm the crossbreed result. LOL.
Did you never worry for your life on the fishing boats? It's the reason I've put my foot down with Troy. People die suddenly on fishing boats.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> Whats this racking, iv'e just been reading about, looks like i will have to stop the kids money for an extra week to buy a book, do you know of 1 that will do me just now or do i save the money & go & see what the library has.



Racking is simply where you siphon the wine off the "lees" (the stuff that collects at the bottom) into another container and let it sit and do it's stuff. The one thing you really, really need to have with wine is patience and then more patience.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Save the money for the wee one, there is a whole bunch of online books that have all the info you need, take a look at them first.

Stand by.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3394

take a look through this thread, there are several books you can read online, look through this, there are 4 or 5 in here.
Once you open these you can save them to a file or print them and have them forever.
ust please always remeber the original authors and if you ever quote them, to give credit to their work. These should answer alot of your questions.

You will need a PDF reader(adobe reader or the like), but these are all excellent references. As far as hard cover books, start a new thread and ask the group. 70% of everything I learned about winemaking came from the help of this forum, 25% I learned in other online sites, and the other 5% from doing. Guess I learned more than I have done. LOL


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a thought but what are you doing awake at this unearthly hour?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Leanne, he's the mate, someone has to drive the boat while the others sleep.

Ewan, how many hands on board? How big is this vessel?


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just thinking & reading in another thread (Please explain why and when to rack a wine) When i get home & put my bottles of wine into the carboy should i put the sediment into it as well as there will be a lot of sediment at the bottom of them.
Just read you last post arcticsid will have a look at the link tomorrow afa, nearly finished my watch so will hear you guys tomorrow. 
just thought of the fish tank at home the clown fish (Nemo) etc will be fairly hungry nearly 2 weeks with out food, maybe there making algae wine


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

Doesn't mate mean friend? *Blinks and looks dumb*. LMAO.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> I was just thinking & reading in another thread (Please explain why and when to rack a wine) When i get home & put my bottles of wine into the carboy should i put the sediment into it as well as there will be a lot of sediment at the bottom of them.
> Just read you last post arcticsid will have a look at the link tomorrow afa, nearly finished my watch so will hear you guys tomorrow.
> just thought of the fish tank at home the clown fish (Nemo) etc will be fairly hungry nearly 2 weeks with out food, maybe there making algae wine



No, leave the sediment behind. A little won't do any harm but leave as much as you can.
Do you want me to pop up the road and feed nemo? LOL.


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea, your right but as ive no friends i had to pick a job with Mate in the title. It's just a rank & dont know where it came from, maybe from sailing ships the captains friends was his mate , you not in your bed yet or are you alway on Alaskin time.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah!!!! Take care brother, don't pay anymore attention to the giggling English gal! LOL

When you get home we'll all help you get a new batch of wine going from the begining. The parsnip wine was yestaerday, wine to amaze your friends is the next one.

Sorry you don't have any friends!!!

Take care out there, "mate".


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> Yea, your right but as ive no friends i had to pick a job with Mate in the title. It's just a rank & dont know where it came from, maybe from sailing ships the captains friends was his mate , you not in your bed yet or are you alway on Alaskin time.



I sleep about four hours a day. Troy won't know what's hit him! Maybe I should go to sea! LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Or get a waterbed with life rings on each corner!! LOL

OhOh gonna get in trouble here. Just saying!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

All seroiusness, I always wish there was a bed that could mimmick the movement of the sea. A flight simulator could do it, but 30 million dollars for a bed just aint happening!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 20, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Or get a waterbed with life rings on each corner!! LOL
> 
> OhOh gonna get in trouble here. Just saying!



I'm a pisces. I swim like a fish. LOL.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 20, 2010)

Ewan, I'll PM you, better ways to talk about these things than in the general forum.


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Im sure you will soon turn Leanne to be a country gal, making home made wine & smoking fish, pork & chicken smelling of old smoked wood chips, your home will smell beautifull in amongst all the pine trees, thats what the back of my house smells like apart from the pine trees, ive just got the sea air blowing at my back door.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 21, 2010)

And the sea wind will always blow through my soul. My father was a submariner and when his time came I was sure to have had him put to rest amongst the same winds that we know. The US Navy helped me get him one last ride on a submarine. The USS Alabama. His brother, and my Grandfather were all sailors. Me, I ended up out there too!

I have been out in some of the worse conditions imaginable. I know you my friend, have felt that fear through the solace that we speak. But as a sailor we don't watch the horizon, we watch the stars, it is they that will lead us home.

Leanne has always seen those same stars. They will never leave there place. Here we will reach out together and grab the Aurora Borealis, and we will remember all those who came before us and looked at those same stars, and together we will think of everyone who looked up and wished to touch then just once.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 21, 2010)

ewanfish said:


> Im sure you will soon turn Leanne to be a country gal, making home made wine & smoking fish, pork & chicken smelling of old smoked wood chips, your home will smell beautifull in amongst all the pine trees, thats what the back of my house smells like apart from the pine trees, ive just got the sea air blowing at my back door.



That's how my house smells here in little old Milton Keynes. It's lovely. I make my own bread too so there are always lovely aromas around.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.adn.com/2010/04/20/1242579/mayday-called-from-sinking-vessel.html

OMG, we just spoke of this. Son of a B. This just really sucks. The bell will ring one more time. Okay Leanne, you win, I will stay on shore.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 21, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> http://www.adn.com/2010/04/20/1242579/mayday-called-from-sinking-vessel.html
> 
> OMG, we just spoke of this. Son of a B. This just really sucks. The bell will ring one more time. Okay Leanne, you win, I will stay on shore.



Thank you honey.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.adn.com/2010/04/20/1242579/mayday-called-from-sinking-vessel.html
This is what we know. Ewan sound the horn, she took one of us. Never to be forgotten.

You guys be careful, want to see you on the dock.

sad day for those of us who know the sea, it isn't a matter of if...


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 23, 2010)

Leanne said:


> No, leave the sediment behind. A little won't do any harm but leave as much as you can.
> Do you want me to pop up the road and feed nemo? LOL.



Dont know how i missed your post Leanne, Arcticsid was saying maybe just to start again as not much out lay wasted so i might do that and then i should have the proper equipment & yeast as it was bread yeast i used before., hopefully the equipment will be with me by next weekend i will order it on Sunday & hopefully crew change & home on Wednesday  as for Nemo, the key is still stuck in the lock so i'm afraid you would have to brake the door down, i'm sure the fish will be fine (they will feed a bit on the algea) just a bit peckish & i'm sure it would be at least 8hr & a 2 1/2hr ferry to get there anyway, but Thanks all the same.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll have words with Troy (arcticsid). I don't give up on a wine that easily. If nothing else it is a learning experience.
I used to keep fish myself. Such a relaxing hobby. I'd end up watching them rather than than the telly.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 24, 2010)

leanne, maybe you could get with Seth and be the first to try that milk(keifer) concotion he has brewing. I already told him he may be alone in being the first to try it!!LOL

All I said to Ewan, I don't think its worth messing with he is way smarter now and could easily start something before he heads back out again. . And with his new knowledge it can do its thing while he is out working.

I am already preparing myself to approach my wine in a different light. I have a feeling come July 1st, my techniques will be "yanked" from the table. 

Most of the fellas say the woman yells at them for making wine, I will need to get used to you telling me HOW to make it! Geez, I should have never told you where I lived! LOL


----------



## Leanne (Apr 24, 2010)

Hands on hips and toes tapping! LMAO!


----------



## ewanfish (Apr 30, 2010)

Home now, no mess in the garage & A 30 bottle kit No 5 (with all i will need, excluding the kitchen sink) Arrived the day after i came home so will put the bottles into the fermentation bin & see what happens as there are still small bubbles rising in the bottles along with sediment at the bottom of them & its still a bit cloudy. i decided to buy a kit as i thought it would be easyier to clean & easyer to add stuff to the wine than use the carboys, ok i maybe wrong. I just have to put on my diving suit & open the bottles to put into the tubs as when i do open the bottles i think there will be a wee bit of froth coming out of them   just better watch encase the nabours are watching.


----------



## rfalls (May 4, 2010)

You can't make wine and bottle it after a few days. It needs to sit in a carboy or other fermentation vessel for at least a month or more until it stops working. I would get it out of the bottles before they explode!


----------

